# Hi Everyone



## Alzarni (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm Al & I have just got my first HWV and his name is Fred! 
Our first few days have been fun to say the least  but he's settled into our family life really well and is an entertaining little fella!

Fred is out of Roy Bebbington's Gonegos kennels & is the son of Dweezil & Gabby.

As you can see he's already best buddy with Reg our Patterdale Terrier


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Welcoming you and Fred to the forum.
By the way we love puppy pictures, so don't be afraid of posting up to many.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome Fred, Reg and Al,

Looks like everybody is settling in well! 

Lovely looking pup, keep your posts and pics coming.

Keep your eyes open on the forum, you may see some of Fred's litter mates popping up on here!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Welcome!!! It's an understatement to say that I'm a huge fan of Roy's kennel and it looks like our pups are cousins. My girl's mom is Hejocsabai Pikans, Dweezil's sister. Small world, huh? 

I can't wait to hear all about your adventures together. You're in for a fantastic ride! 

Courtney

P.S. Reg is on to something. These guys make the best pillows!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

will be a cracking pup, Roy and Brenda breed fantastic dogs. Been lucky enough to meet up with Roy on a few occasions, he's some character!


----------



## Alzarni (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone, so chuffed with my little chap, Roy's kennels are amazing, Roy & Brenda are lovely people & enjoyed having a few beers with him the night before we took Fred home.

My girlfriend now wants one!!! She's besotted by Lush!

Fred says Hi to his cousin across the pond! ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome, Alzarni... Fred is just adorable!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hello - when you find a great breeder - at sometime U will meet a relative in the field !!!! NOW !!!!!!! shave the PUP !!!!!! - go SMOOTH - or go HOME LOL !!!!!!! even PIKE likes WHV's LOL !!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

anothe rone of our members (Hotmischief) picked up Flynn, Fred's brother recently


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

harrigab said:


> anothe rone of our members (Hotmischief) picked up Flynn, Fred's brother recently


No way! Hotmischief, you're holding out on us?

Welcome Alzarni! Fred is adorable! :-*


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> anothe rone of our members (Hotmischief) picked up Flynn, Fred's brother recently


I may have got it wrong, Suzie Q may have been Flynn's dam..


----------



## Alzarni (Nov 22, 2014)

harrigab said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > anothe rone of our members (Hotmischief) picked up Flynn, Fred's brother recently
> ...


Never mind, had a brief email exchange already, will clarify later!


----------

